# QLD Sunday on Sunshine



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

After a quiet day yesterday fishing Sunshine Reef off Noosa I decided to give it another bash today and what a day it was.It started at the usual launch spot,Middle Groyne Noosa,at 4am with an hour long paddle.After arriving at my destination I had a quick assessment of the conditions and decided I would try a drift,so out went the drogue and on went the baits.I'd only drifted about 50 metres when the rod in hand got hit hard and I was hooked solid with a nice fish that eventually came to the surface,a Snapper just over the 60cm,very happy to open the account like this I stowed him and put on another bait.Things were happening slowly and after a couple of missed fish I was hooked up again,this time it was a nice Grassy.With the trailing bait not touched yet I wound it in and it was still good so out it went again with a lighter sinker which seemed to do the trick as I was on to another Grassy as soon as it got near the bottom.By this time I'd drifted 700 metres so I paddled back to my starting point to try again,the wind was now almost gone so I drifted without the drogue and the action was still good.Fishing with one rod now I'd landed another 2 Grassies,a 37cm Moses Perch and a 34cm Stripey.Then things went a little quiet so I put a trailing rod out again to try and speed things up,well they sped up a little too fast as the rod in hand got hit just as the baitrunner screamed into life so I cranked it's handle the hook was set the rod buckled over and the fish made it home in about two seconds,Trout maybe,while the rod I was holding turned out to be a small Red Emperor approximately 40cm after releasing him I sorted out the temporary anchor and I was at it again.Now it had glassed off and I went back to a single rod,which kept me busy enough with fish enquiring every time a bait got near the bottom with more Grassies another Snapper a Tusk Fish a Sucker Fish and a Grinner or three,by now with no wind and the constant action I had warmed up quite a bit so I decided to paddle in.Seeing a good show of fish on the sounder after paddling for about 5 minutes was too hard to resist so down went another bait with almost instant success and up came another nice Grassy after releasing him I'd had enough and it was time to go home.I ended up with 5 Grassies from 42-49cm,2 Snapper 47 and 61cm,a 33cm Tusk Fish,the Moses and the Stripey.Happy with the result even though the big one got away.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

nice work, I'm far too jealous haha, maybe I should have gone out the day after my dead quite day, oh well

Good work


----------



## Meredith (Jan 14, 2010)

great catch! I would be very happy!


----------



## yak78 (Feb 7, 2010)

very nice, still waiting for the day i clean up like that i always end up with the same mixed bag of flat head bream and whiting


----------



## yak78 (Feb 7, 2010)

very nice, still waiting for the day i clean up like that i always end up with the same mixed bag of flat head bream and whiting


----------



## yak78 (Feb 7, 2010)

very nice, still waiting for the day i clean up like that i always end up with the same mixed bag of flat head bream and whiting


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Well done Ian - as always, very inspirational.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Well done Ian - as always, very inspirational.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Diamond day Ian. Well done.
You could almost mistake that remora for a juvenile cobia... except for that giant gorilla grip on its head. :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

A great mixed Bag there Ian. A top result for a lovely mornings work!


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

Good report and a great bag of fish there Ian.

Paul


----------



## ReganJane (Oct 17, 2010)

Those fish look cool!!!! Well done!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I think you just exceeded my life long total catch in one outing. Great day out.


----------

